# What's the deal with lettuce?



## Guest (Aug 6, 2001)

Hi!I've seen many posts about lettuce and how some people are allergic to it (if it's washed in some preservative solution), but what about just regular lettuce (not in a plastic bag) that you get from a grocery store. Also, in the U.S. if you buy bagged lettuce, doesn't the FDA require a posting for preservatives on the label if it's been doused in the stuff for longer shelf life?...or is lettuce just hard to digest for some people?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Iceberg lettuce is high in fiber. If people eat it for lunch say on an empty stomach, it has the potential to cause problems. It may help to eat it like Europeans do after their meal which can aid in digestion actually.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Iceberg lettuce is high in fiber. If people eat it for lunch say on an empty stomach, it has the potential to cause problems. It may help to eat it like Europeans do after their meal which can aid in digestion actually.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2001)

I think it's both - a breeding ground and also an irritation. Sometimes I can eat lettuce and I'm okay but a couple of weeks ago I had the most spectacular lettuce-induced D. I find the type of lettuce is relevant - I try to avoid rocket, it's appropriately named in my case.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2001)

I think it's both - a breeding ground and also an irritation. Sometimes I can eat lettuce and I'm okay but a couple of weeks ago I had the most spectacular lettuce-induced D. I find the type of lettuce is relevant - I try to avoid rocket, it's appropriately named in my case.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people seem to have trouble with raw veggies in general and lettuce is normally consumed raw, so it could be that sort of a thing.Lettuce seems to be fairly difficult to digest for alot of people without it always being tracable to preservatives sprayed on it at the salad bar.Some people are OK with salads made at home and only the ones from resterants are bothersome. In that case preservatives may be the cuprit.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people seem to have trouble with raw veggies in general and lettuce is normally consumed raw, so it could be that sort of a thing.Lettuce seems to be fairly difficult to digest for alot of people without it always being tracable to preservatives sprayed on it at the salad bar.Some people are OK with salads made at home and only the ones from resterants are bothersome. In that case preservatives may be the cuprit.K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

One other thing about salads is what is put on them. Most dressing are oil or fat based and can be triggers for that reason.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

One other thing about salads is what is put on them. Most dressing are oil or fat based and can be triggers for that reason.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2001)

All roughage can cause irritation due to the fiber content. Some folks who go on weight loss diets with salads for lunch have a marked increase in gas production. Everybody know we don't need that with some of our systems. I find it isn't the trigger some other things are for me but can still make me uncomfortable. Unfortunately we are all a little different so you have to experiment and see what is a trigger and how much you can live with or tolerate. Some things hit me hard but I like em espically those cookies from Subway. I find the pleasure worth the pain.Mikey


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2001)

All roughage can cause irritation due to the fiber content. Some folks who go on weight loss diets with salads for lunch have a marked increase in gas production. Everybody know we don't need that with some of our systems. I find it isn't the trigger some other things are for me but can still make me uncomfortable. Unfortunately we are all a little different so you have to experiment and see what is a trigger and how much you can live with or tolerate. Some things hit me hard but I like em espically those cookies from Subway. I find the pleasure worth the pain.Mikey


----------



## william brown (Feb 22, 2001)

all lettuce isn't the same either. My allergist said I was allergic to lettuce, but "boston", or "bibb" lettuce seems not to create a big D problem, whereas "iceberg" or "romaine" is a big problem. Oh well, never liked lettuce anyway! Bill


----------



## william brown (Feb 22, 2001)

all lettuce isn't the same either. My allergist said I was allergic to lettuce, but "boston", or "bibb" lettuce seems not to create a big D problem, whereas "iceberg" or "romaine" is a big problem. Oh well, never liked lettuce anyway! Bill


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2001)

I was told by other people that have IBS-C too that they were never able to eat Iceberg lettuce, but can tolerate other kinds of lettuce. My GI doc says also to stay away from iceberg lettuce. I can attest to the fact that it does not stay with me. I eat a salad with Iceberg lettuce, and look out, I'm a runnin' to the bathroom. Other types of lettuce dont seem to have this effect on me.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2001)

I was told by other people that have IBS-C too that they were never able to eat Iceberg lettuce, but can tolerate other kinds of lettuce. My GI doc says also to stay away from iceberg lettuce. I can attest to the fact that it does not stay with me. I eat a salad with Iceberg lettuce, and look out, I'm a runnin' to the bathroom. Other types of lettuce dont seem to have this effect on me.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

One of my GI's specifically said to stay away from lettuce. He said there is a coating on the outer part of the lettuce leaf that is hard to digest and causes IBS symptoms to flare up. I don't know any more than this. He didn't mention a specific kind of lettuce, but I do know I can't eat iceberg lettuce without having stomach problems.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

One of my GI's specifically said to stay away from lettuce. He said there is a coating on the outer part of the lettuce leaf that is hard to digest and causes IBS symptoms to flare up. I don't know any more than this. He didn't mention a specific kind of lettuce, but I do know I can't eat iceberg lettuce without having stomach problems.


----------

